# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  T400 blend

## Black R/T

feels very real, i can barely walk and im achy, anybody seen this stuff before? im taking this at 1.6cc every week for 12 weeks and dbol 50mg a day for 6 weeks, im 3 weeks in.

*(LAB NAME EDITED -Gear)*

----------


## Gear

I'll move this to the right section, but no I have not seen this product before.

Bump!

-Gear

----------


## dupa95

I have. This lab rocks good to go I'm sure

----------


## skoaler29

> I have. This lab rocks good to go I'm sure



exactly. this lab is very well respected and even with everything going down right now service and quality is still top notch. 

have not tried the t400 blend. keep me updated on your progress if ya could. i almost got a few vials the last time and now i wish i did, cause that looks delicious.

----------


## CYP400

works well but hurts alot

----------


## plzr8

good UGL

----------


## x_moe

its good stuff

----------


## Black R/T

by far the most painful injectable ive ever taken, ill start a cycle results thread for anyone interested in my progress with this stuff.

----------


## PEWN

thats good stuff... very potent... good to go and keep us posted... good luck man..

----------


## Black R/T

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=312318

theres a link to my cycle thread

----------


## dhriscerr

Im glad they only deal with previous clients now, makes the people that got in alot better off, I ran Test E at 500mg with a different lab, didn't see much, ran Prop, and NPP with this lab, blew up and strength was through the roof!! Going with Tren Ace, and Prop for next round, maybe some Anadrol also. Customer Service is awsome, and shipping is great!

----------


## operationgetbig

good lab

----------


## Black R/T

GREAT gear, some of the most potent ive ever taken.

----------


## CYP400

r.i.p

----------


## seventhlttd

r.i.p for sure... was a great lab!

----------

